# baby oil gel



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnson's makes a baby oil gel, I use a ton of it, especially this time of the year. I use it as an after shower gel, it 'stays' on my skin longer then lotions, or plain baby oil. What I'm wondering, is there any way for me to recreate something like this product at home? 

Mineral Oil, Hexyl Laurate, Hydrogenated Styrene/Isoprene Copolymer, Cyclopentasiloxane, Fragrance.

Besides the oil it looks like two thickeners, something that's kin to silicon, and fragrance. 

I dont expect to find Styrene/Isoprene Copolymer for sale any where. Does any one know of a possible replacement?


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

Susan has some gel recipes on her blog http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=gel

I'm betting lotioncrafter or makingcosmetics would have a similar thickener.  I'm going to go look.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 17, 2013)

Ultrez 20 is water soluble so would it mix with an oil to make a gel? I also wonder would it stay suspended?

Wow lotion crafters is an awesome site! Thanks! I found this  http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lipidthix.html Not sure it's exactly what I'm looking for, but it's cheep enough to try out.


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking something more like this recipe http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2012/09/why-did-i-buy-that-again-cera-bellina_9.html
It's just oils & cera bellina.   Cera bellina is a good gelling agent for oils & a thickener.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah that looks way better. I'm excited now   So something like wouldn't need a preservative ? b/c it's not water based.


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Yeah that looks way better. I'm excited now   So something like wouldn't need a preservative ? b/c it's not water based.



Correct.  
But you may want to substitute some of the oil with IPM to make it a little less oily feeling.  Unless you're using some dry oils.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not sure which oils I'll be using, I was going to copy the baby oil gel and use mineral oil.... but there are many nicer oils out there.
The IPM seem important  either way.


----------



## Lisars (Jan 18, 2013)

I've read that cera bellina was awesome. Has anyone used it in their formulations?


----------

